# Yuki is driving us crazy with his antics....need urgent help



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't want to spoil your 'party' but the 'dance lessons' gotta go. If you are allowing Yuki to put his feet on you, reinforcing him for 'jumping up' he will think it is okay to put his feet on anyone. Dogs need clear and consistent rules. NO JUMPING or feet on anyone. You cannot expect a young dog to make the distinction between 'dancing' with you and jumping on others. 
For his excitement level, odds are when you were gone he didn't get much exercise or stimulation. Consider if he is getting enough exercise -physical and mental- he needs an outlet for his energy. Leash walks - long walks with periodic training sessions, ball playing, practicing basic skills, (sits, stays, downs, go to bed, leave it), off leash runs if you have a fenced area for that, play with other dogs if he is good with them.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> Don't want to spoil your 'party' but the 'dance lessons' gotta go. If you are allowing Yuki to put his feet on you, reinforcing him for 'jumping up' he will think it is okay to put his feet on anyone. Dogs need clear and consistent rules. NO JUMPING or feet on anyone. You cannot expect a young dog to make the distinction between 'dancing' with you and jumping on others.
> For his excitement level, odds are when you were gone he didn't get much exercise or stimulation. Consider if he is getting enough exercise -physical and mental- he needs an outlet for his energy. Leash walks - long walks with periodic training sessions, ball playing, practicing basic skills, (sits, stays, downs, go to bed, leave it), off leash runs if you have a fenced area for that, play with other dogs if he is good with them.


you are right. I will quit the "dance lessons". 

maybe he didnt get enough exercise while i was gone :doh: why didnt i think of that! 

guess i have to start re-training him. i will make sure he gets enough exercise. thanks for reminding the basics which i had :doh: forgotten.

i hope his behavior gets better soon. i am very worried these days, cuz of my dad.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I absolutely agree with Charliethree, your dog is getting mixed messages from you and he's confused. You really need to get him under control and not just because your dad is coming home, you need to do it before he seriously hurts your mom or grandma. Good luck..


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I absolutely agree with Charliethree, your dog is getting mixed messages from you and he's confused. You really need to get him under control and not just because your dad is coming home, you need to do it before he seriously hurts your mom or grandma. Good luck..


yeah guess it was my fault for dancing with him  i didnt know that this would create more problems. it was so fun playing and dancing with him i forgot about the consequences. 

i will do my best and start right now on working with him and correct the mistakes i made.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

My dog would love to be like your dog. Maybe they are cousins.  Yuki needs a lot of general pet-dog training and some better doggie management/schedule. It sounds like he's missed a lot of the basic lessons. My vet wouldn't shake her head, she'd say something like, "If you don't tell the dog what to do, he'll come up with an idea on his own. Could be a bad idea."

Yuki needs a sit-stay of longer than 10 seconds. Get a good puppy book and start training. I like My Smart Puppy because it has explicit exercises, but there are many others. My Smart Puppy isn't about sit, down, stay, though those exercises are in the book. My Smart Puppy is about "stay away from stuff that's mine", "get off of me", "get out of the kitchen", "let me check your ears", and "settle down".

Neutering might help, but it won't fix it. You won't be able to show a dog that you can't manage. So you'll need to decide if you are really serious about showing and doing the training that goes with it. 

If you are looking for more calm, here's what helped with Casper. First, I had him neutered. This took the edge off his evenings. Second, I'm working on a solid sit-stay for longer durations and more distractions. (This is really hard for him.) Third, I ignore his requests for attention. Only I get to initiate attention and play. Fourth, I upped his training demands, even if it's only tricks. Since I started two, three, and four a few weeks ago, he's much calmer overall and takes more naps. 

At the same time, I'm turning his bad habits into training opportunities. He had a habit of over exuberance in the hall every morning when we get up. So now I have a treat in hand. Sit, stay. Down the stairs. OK. Treat. So much more organized! In only a week, he already goes and sits. Not only does he get attention, but he also gets a treat.

People in their 50's can handle a golden. Teach your parents how to train the dog, at least to sit. Arm them with treats, but make Yuki work for them.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

quilter said:


> My dog would love to be like your dog. Maybe they are cousins.  Yuki needs a lot of general pet-dog training and some better doggie management/schedule. It sounds like he's missed a lot of the basic lessons. My vet wouldn't shake her head, she'd say something like, "If you don't tell the dog what to do, he'll come up with an idea on his own. Could be a bad idea."
> 
> Yuki needs a sit-stay of longer than 10 seconds. Get a good puppy book and start training. I like My Smart Puppy because it has explicit exercises, but there are many others. My Smart Puppy isn't about sit, down, stay, though those exercises are in the book. My Smart Puppy is about "stay away from stuff that's mine", "get off of me", "get out of the kitchen", "let me check your ears", and "settle down".
> 
> ...


Some very good advice here.

P.S. Yes, people in there 50s can handle a Golden, I'm 60.  It's not about size or age, it's about teaching your dog respect for the humans he lives with.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yuki*

I would definitely get Yuki neutered and take him to obedience classes.
When he jumps on people, shake an empty plastic Coke or Pepsi 12 or 9 oz. bottle, filled 1/4 of the way with pennies a few times to DISTRACT his behavior. When he stops and sits praise him and give him a treat. Everytime he jumps continue to give the bottle quick shakes. He will learn to stop this behavior.

I used this on my female Golden Retriever, Smooch, and it really worked.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

quilter said:


> My dog would love to be like your dog. Maybe they are cousins.  Yuki needs a lot of general pet-dog training and some better doggie management/schedule. It sounds like he's missed a lot of the basic lessons. My vet wouldn't shake her head, she'd say something like, "If you don't tell the dog what to do, he'll come up with an idea on his own. Could be a bad idea."
> 
> Yuki needs a sit-stay of longer than 10 seconds. Get a good puppy book and start training. I like My Smart Puppy because it has explicit exercises, but there are many others. My Smart Puppy isn't about sit, down, stay, though those exercises are in the book. My Smart Puppy is about "stay away from stuff that's mine", "get off of me", "get out of the kitchen", "let me check your ears", and "settle down".
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for you advice.  
My parents dont understand anything about dog keeping or training them. the issues with Yuki is not about basic training, he has learnt that long ago and trains in basics daily. but my parents always ruin everything i teach him. they arent helpful at all and "blame the dog" is their thing. i think i need to train my parents instead of Yuki first.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Yuki said:


> Thank you so much for you advice.
> My parents dont understand anything about dog keeping or training them. the issues with Yuki is not about basic training, he has learnt that long ago and trains in basics daily. but my parents always ruin everything i teach him. they arent helpful at all and "blame the dog" is their thing. i think i need to train my parents instead of Yuki first.


Oh, got it! When I was still living at home and had my dog, I just made it really clear about what people could and couldn't do with my dog. I was a teenager, so, you can imagine how that went.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

update:
(sorry for being late)

my parents are happy with yuki. my dad and mom play with yuki now and also take him on walks. we no longer have the jumping issue. took my family a couple months (i know its a long time) to learn what to do and what not to do with a dog but the results we got were worth the time.

PS: my dad is not a dog person but he loves yuki. my mom has turned into a dog person and wants another dog. i told her "no". these days she is trying to teach yuki to say "i love you" after watching the husky video on you tube. she is also training him to put in and pull out laundry from the machine, carry small bags or her purse, get packages when delivered and bring them to her room etc.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear things have turned around and are going well, and your family is loving having Yuki in their lives.


----------

